

Should Application Stores Drop The Five Star Rating System? - rampok
http://dailysocial.net/en/2012/02/22/should-application-stores-drop-the-five-star-rating-system/

======
jeffool
I hate the idea of living in a love/hate culture. If given five options, does
anyone NOT agree that the middle option is indifference (or adequate, or good
with problems, etc), with one removed being like/dislike, and the extreme
being love/hate?

Is that complicated or confusing?

I genuinely don't understand the need for "simplifying" further. It seems
double plus not good.

